# 7x7 Mirror Cube - EngiNERDBrian YouTube



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey everyone! I created my first ever YouTube video today, a comprehensive review of the DaYan GuHong V4 M! The goal of my cube reviews will be to provide you with all the info you’d ever want to know about new cubes to help you find your new main. 

This video contains the following topics:
Unboxing
Stickered vs Stickerless shades
Customization Options
Weight, Size. Stability, & Overall Feel
Corner Cutting
Examining the Internals
Sound Test

I’d appreciate feedback and I hope you enjoy. Please subscribe!


----------



## Scollier (Jan 21, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey everyone! I created my first ever YouTube video today, a comprehensive review of the DaYan GuHong V4 M! The goal of my cube reviews will be to provide you with all the info you’d ever want to know about new cubes to help you find your new main.
> 
> This video contains the following topics:
> Unboxing
> ...



Great video! However, many people will not want to watch a 12 minute review for a cube. If you shorten the review time and keep it simpler, it can attract more viewers. That's just my take on it.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 21, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey everyone! I created my first ever YouTube video today, a comprehensive review of the DaYan GuHong V4 M! The goal of my cube reviews will be to provide you with all the info you’d ever want to know about new cubes to help you find your new main.
> 
> This video contains the following topics:
> Unboxing
> ...


Great video, and great to see more people getting into making videos! Honestly this is way better than most people’s first videos, so props to you. I have some feedback for you.

First, either turn down the music or replace the hard rock (sorry if I got the genre wrong) with something more subtle. I found it to be kind of distracting while watching. It certainly didn’t ruin the video but I feel like it could turn off some people.

I personally don’t have a problem with videos being 12 minutes long, but in this case I think some of that time was a bit wasted. I’m referring to the part where you unboxed a bunch of other cubes. In my opinion, it would have made more sense to fully unbox all the cubes (instead of just pulling them out and briefly saying what they are) and make that a separate video from the Guhong V4 review. That’s just my take though.

Again, great job! I thought you did a really good job and you were much more confident than I was on my first video. Good luck with the channel, you earned a new subscriber!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice channel and great video!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 21, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Great video! However, many people will not want to watch a 12 minute review for a cube. If you shorten the review time and keep it simpler, it can attract more viewers. That's just my take on it.


Agreed. I felt I could have gone a bit quicker but I also dislike the really short vids that leave info out. I’ll find a balance in the future. 



Nmile7300 said:


> Great video, and great to see more people getting into making videos! Honestly this is way better than most people’s first videos, so props to you. I have some feedback for you.
> 
> First, either turn down the music or replace the hard rock (sorry if I got the genre wrong) with something more subtle. I found it to be kind of distracting while watching. It certainly didn’t ruin the video but I feel like it could turn off some people.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

I considered leaving all the other cubes out but decided to leave it in as a sort of experiment to see what I’d act like during an unboxing. I agree the vid could stand alone without that footage. 

I know the music isn’t for everyone; glad you brought it up. I’m a metal head at heart though and wanted to bring some extra energy to the cube video scene. I actually have really nice mics and audio stuff for music recording but forgot to hit “record” on this vid and didn’t feel like re-filming and yeti my to sync my mic/video. Much better audio will be incorporated in future vids!

Edit: just watched this on my phone and the music does appear to be much louder than when editing with my headphones on the computer. Thanks for pointing this out for the next one!


----------



## qwr (Jan 21, 2021)

The metal reminds me of CBC's old videos. I'm guessing you are a metal fan by the long hair lol
I subbed


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 21, 2021)

try making a more attractive thumbnail. the left is all empty space with a relatively unattractive font, try filling in the space and use a fancy font with an outline. thats what tends to look best


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey everyone! I created my first ever YouTube video today, a comprehensive review of the DaYan GuHong V4 M! The goal of my cube reviews will be to provide you with all the info you’d ever want to know about new cubes to help you find your new main.
> 
> This video contains the following topics:
> Unboxing
> ...


6th subscriber. Remember me when you're famous


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 21, 2021)

qwr said:


> The metal reminds me of CBC's old videos. I'm guessing you are a metal fan by the long hair lol
> I subbed


Definitely!



RoundUpCubing said:


> try making a more attractive thumbnail. the left is all empty space with a relatively unattractive font, try filling in the space and use a fancy font with an outline. thats what tends to look best


Haha I made that in a simple PDF editor because the thumbnail was an afterthought and going into this I had no idea what all I’d need to do. I’ll work on a more attractive one next time. Thanks for watching!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 29, 2021)

I really splurged and rewarded myself for some major life accomplishments I've achieved lately. Which cubes in the photo below would you like to see a review of? I have plans to make an RS3M 2020 video this weekend; what else would you like to see? Much improved audio quality is coming in future videos!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I really splurged and rewarded myself for some major life accomplishments I've achieved lately. Which cubes in the photo below would you like to see a review of? I have plans to make an RS3M 2020 video this weekend; what else would you like to see? Much improved audio quality is coming in future videos!
> 
> View attachment 14672


Ms3 v1 needs more reviews, so I would do that one


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I really splurged and rewarded myself for some major life accomplishments I've achieved lately. Which cubes in the photo below would you like to see a review of? I have plans to make an RS3M 2020 video this weekend; what else would you like to see? Much improved audio quality is coming in future videos!
> 
> View attachment 14672



I love hearing people's thoughts about the valk2 and tengyun because they are the cubes that are the most interesting to me. Although pretty much every puzzle you have except the fruit cubes is interesting to me. I thought about doing an Angstrom cube setup video; maybe you can do a video on lubicle black and setting up a cube.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Ms3 v1 needs more reviews, so I would do that one


I filmed a Ms3-v1 enhanced review today. Video will be out in the next few days!



qwr said:


> I love hearing people's thoughts about the valk2 and tengyun because they are the cubes that are the most interesting to me. Although pretty much every puzzle you have except the fruit cubes is interesting to me. I thought about doing an Angstrom cube setup video; maybe you can do a video on lubicle black and setting up a cube.


I'm planning on a tengyun v1 vs v2 comparison video sometime in February! I need to brush up on my 2x2 before I turn it on cam hahaha. I mostly got the valk because I want to explore the different feels available in 2x2s: people seem to rave about this one.


----------



## qwr (Feb 1, 2021)

I really like the valk2 but I have to agree with others that it is very much slower than other cubes out of the box. I still get the same times on it now, but I'm aware in 2x2 turn speed matters a lot, and I feel like my fingers get tired more quickly. Based on my reactions to the budget qiyi qidi, I might even like the cheap, light, and clacky meilong 2x2 m more than the valk.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey Everyone! My 2nd video is out & I am reviewing the MsCube MS3-V1 M Enhanced 3x3! This video features a totally different format than my last one and significantly better audio. I'm confident you'll find the info useful in determining if this is a cube may be a good option for you. Let my know your thoughts and feedback. Cheers!

Please subscribe to help my channel grow if you enjoyed the video!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 3, 2021)

WOW! Solid improvements (+1 sub)! I really like this video style and look forward to more reviews from you!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 3, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey everyone! I created my first ever YouTube video today, a comprehensive review of the DaYan GuHong V4 M! The goal of my cube reviews will be to provide you with all the info you’d ever want to know about new cubes to help you find your new main.
> 
> This video contains the following topics:
> Unboxing
> ...


Ooooh love the 8 bit editions of the bubbles that pop up.... Really cool angle on the unboxing's etc as well. Great Start! Earned a new sub.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 4, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Ooooh love the 8 bit editions of the bubbles that pop up.... Really cool angle on the unboxing's etc as well. Great Start! Earned a new sub.


Thanks for the sub and watching. I enjoy the 8bit words too. I am going to keep keep up with that style for a bit. 



RoundUpCubing said:


> try making a more attractive thumbnail. the left is all empty space with a relatively unattractive font, try filling in the space and use a fancy font with an outline. thats what tends to look best


Thanks for the tip. I used a different font for my Ms3 vid above. It's an improvement but i think it could still use some work in the future. 



Scollier said:


> Great video! However, many people will not want to watch a 12 minute review for a cube. If you shorten the review time and keep it simpler, it can attract more viewers. That's just my take on it.


I tried a shorter video style this time that blasts you with all pertinent info. I do think it's an improvement over a 12min vid.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 9, 2021)

What's up everyone. I didn't see much info out there about the new Diansheng puzzles so I did a review of the 3x3. I also set this cube up with Angstrom lubes, Lubicle black, and DNM-37. Finally, this cube looks a lot like the MoYu meilong 3M when you're unboxing it. Check it out!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 9, 2021)

Awesome! Not to sound weird or anything, but I like when you say all the specs since it reminds of Daily Dose of Internet (which is a good thing!). Also, the title of the cube at the beginning was . Thanks for the review, and I look forward to other videos!



Spoiler: Solving tip?



I was watching your solves at the end, and I noticed that they look really similar to mine. We basically do the same algs for F2L, some 2-look OLL, and full PLL. There was sometimes a bit of hesitation and some useless U U' moves, but I literally have the same problem. Lately I've been slowing down a tiny bit and just looking around the cube instead of whatever I'm solving, and this made a significant impact. For reference, I averaged 17-20, and I'm working my way to 15-16. Hope this helps, and happy cubing.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 9, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Awesome! Not to sound weird or anything, but I like when you say all the specs since it reminds of Daily Dose of Internet (which is a good thing!). Also, the title of the cube at the beginning was . Thanks for the review, and I look forward to other videos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the tips. I've actually been hoping some people would start commenting/critiquing. I am currently doing tons of F2L only practice where I scramble with cross solved and then re-scramble at OLL stage, it's been immensely helpful because as you spotted that is my major weakness!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 9, 2021)

Your videos are great, especially for someone who just started!


----------



## qwr (Feb 9, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Your videos are great, especially for someone who just started!


I saw immediately that he had some video editing skill because people who are completely new can't do 8 bit pokemon-esque text boxes


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> 8 bit pokemon-esque text boxes


What's that?


----------



## qwr (Feb 9, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Your videos are great, especially for someone who just started!


also I wanted to say @EngiNerdBrian if you keep up the video production for a few months I believe you have a very good shot at becoming sponsored by cubicle if you want!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> also I wanted to say @EngiNerdBrian if you keep up the video production for a few months I believe you have a very good shot at becoming sponsored by cubicle if you want!


Hey thanks for the feedback! That is actually a goal of mine with this channel. I am hoping to provide concise and informative reviews that are helpful to the community since I'm such a hardware collector and have tons of puzzles anyway. I figure if someone else foots the bill for collection that would be even better! I want to do something non-wca next!


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey thanks for the feedback! That is actually a goal of mine with this channel. I am hoping to provide concise and informative reviews that are helpful to the community since I'm such a hardware collector and have tons of puzzles anyway. I figure if someone else foots the bill for collection that would be even better! I want to do something non-wca next!


maybe you can advertise non-wca puzzles for TC 

btw do you know full OLL?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> maybe you can advertise non-wca puzzles for TC
> 
> btw do you know full OLL?


I would love it if they would send me piles of non WCA cubes! 

And yes, I do know full OLL. I used Cubehead's full OLL in 1 month schedule and actually did it. It was a lot of work but actually pretty fun. Going through that exercise made me realize I'm not actually as bad as i thought at learning new algs. With each alg you learn it seems the next comes easier!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 25, 2021)

New video out today! This one is a demonstration of the 3x3 Calendar cube sticker set. Just for kicks I solved Ash Ketchum & Erno Rubik's birthdays. Thanks for watching!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> New video out today! This one is a demonstration of the 3x3 Calendar cube sticker set. Just for kicks I solved Ash Ketchum & Erno Rubik's birthdays. Thanks for watching!


didnt know I had the same Bday as erno

Nice video!


----------



## SenorJuan (Feb 26, 2021)

I still have an original calendar cube from the early 80's in my collection, I think I bought it at a car boot sale ( US: flea market ) in 1988, and I never came across another. They are described as scarce in the book "Rubik's Cubic Compendium" , which my local library had a copy of in the early 90's.
This version, with red and blue text on white stickers:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=1208
I remember analysing it, to see what mods would be possible. It turns out there's not much scope for improvement, the design is using a clever trick to get everything to work. It relies on the letter N being reversible, so it can be used at the beginning and end of the month, NOV and JAN/JUN. I did however decide it would be possible to also put the year on it - though limited to just three years, by having one corner-piece with, say, 1982/1983/1984, and then substitute with a plain white sticker for subsequent years.
I had it on my desk at work for a time in the early 90's, but people kept messing about with it, and I felt it may go walkabout one day ( like some of my other desk ornaments did ), so I took it home. 

The "Rubik's Cubic Compendium" book is available online if you search, in djvu format. It's an interesting read, with some peculiar algorithms/techniques included ... something called a "Cambridge throw and catch" to solve the first two layers, and tables of algs for such methods as 'PLL then OLL' ( not recommended ... )


----------



## qwr (Feb 26, 2021)

SenorJuan said:


> I had it on my desk at work for a time in the early 90's, but people kept messing about with it, and I felt it may go walkabout one day ( like some of my other desk ornaments did ), so I took it home.


You are a smart man


----------



## SenorJuan (Feb 26, 2021)

Mostly they tried to set it to the wrong date, but because they're incompetent at cubing, just messed it up. Failing that they would leave it reading NOB or similar. I had some cool geometric origami models, including a large 'Jackstone' , several of them vanished. Even with practice, the Jackstone is a very difficult fold, about 2 hours to make it. I hope they got some enjoyment out of it.

__
https://flic.kr/p/81Qo9h


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice video! I also bought these stickers some time ago, and the "2" I just took off and re-apply it thinking it was the only solution, but it seems you are smarter!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Nice video! I also bought these stickers some time ago, and the "2" I just took off and re-apply it thinking it was the only solution, but it seems you are smarter!


I really wanted to include that nugget since I could imagine how someone might think they applied their stickers wrong in that scenario! Glad you found the video informative!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 4, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Nice video! I also bought these stickers some time ago, and the "2" I just took off and re-apply it thinking it was the only solution, but it seems you are smarter!


Hey,
Did you get the "white" or "black" set of stickers? The set in my video is the white version. Someone on reddit mentioned that the 2 on the corner is rotated in the cubicle's stock photo. It seems the manufacturer, Supersede, either shipped a batch or all of the "white" versions with the wrong 2 orientation that caused me to flip the piece from the right to the left side of the cube iin my example solve and caused many others to say the stickers don't work or peel off and rotate the 2!

Black:


White:


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 4, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey,
> Did you get the "white" or "black" set of stickers? The set in my video is the white version. Someone on reddit mentioned that the 2 on the corner is rotated in the cubicle's stock photo. It seems the manufacturer, Supersede, either shipped a batch or all of the "white" versions with the wrong 2 orientation that caused me to flip the piece from the right to the left side of the cube iin my example solve and caused many others to say the stickers don't work or peel off and rotate the 2!
> 
> Black:
> ...


I got the black set. (Tried inserting image, but file too big).


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 5, 2021)

SenorJuan said:


> I still have an original calendar cube from the early 80's in my collection,


the collector in me is jealous you have an original. What a great piece to own!



SenorJuan said:


> I had it on my desk at work for a time in the early 90's, but people kept messing about with it, and I felt it may go walkabout one day ( like some of my other desk ornaments did ), so I took it home.


I’m sure my coworkers would be quite obnoxious as well with something like this sitting on my desk.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 7, 2021)

I filmed a bunch of footage lately. My next video will be about the 3x3 math cube and real life applications of the equations on the cube.

I also filmed footage for the below topics. Any feedback on what you like to see first?

1) 4x4 Windmill cube extreme unboxing, first turns and me struggling to solve it.
2) 3x3x2 tutorial (I am starting a non-wca tutorial series)
3) lattice cube showcase (I am starting a series that isn’t necessarily a tutorial or unboxing but just a “showcase” of non-WCA puzzles and my solving process). It’s intended to just expose the awesomeness of non-wca puzzles since many of us are so CUBE and SPEED focused but I spend most my time casually solving.
4) Dayan Tengyun v1 vs Te grub V2 vs Guhong v4 comparison


----------



## qwr (Mar 8, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I filmed a bunch of footage lately. My next video will be about the 3x3 math cube and real life applications of the equations on the cube.
> 
> I also filmed footage for the below topics. Any feedback on what you like to see first?
> 
> ...


what is a math cube? 
I would like to see the non WCA cube showcase. the cube comparison videos are always entertaining too.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 8, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I spend most my time casually solving.


Same! Atm I couldn't care less about how fast I am


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 13, 2021)

New video released! This video is me displaying my love pf physics and cubes...I solve the 3x3 math cube and explain the meaning of and give real life examples of how all 18 equations displayed on the 3x3 math cube relate to our daily lives.

This is the nerdiest video I will probably ever release. Not only are we solving a cube but we'll learn about Einstein's theory of special relativity, speed, acceleration, some calculus, the power chain law, triangles, bridges, slope, Maxwell's equations and electromagnetism, potential and kinetic energy, and all kinds of all kinds of other useful stuff. 

I used some new production / editing techniques in this video. Fun to make. Hopefully someone else feels the same. 

Thanks for watching. Cheers,


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> New video released! This video is me displaying my love pf physics and cubes...I solve the 3x3 math cube and explain the meaning of and give real life examples of how all 18 equations displayed on the 3x3 math cube relate to our daily lives.
> 
> This is the nerdiest video I will probably ever release. Not only are we solving a cube but we'll learn about Einstein's theory of special relativity, speed, acceleration, some calculus, the power chain law, triangles, bridges, slope, Maxwell's equations and electromagnetism, potential and kinetic energy, and all kinds of all kinds of other useful stuff.
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 25, 2021)

Kinda bummed about the lack of popularity of my math cube video...Then again it's a video relating a bunch of math equations to a 3x3 Rubik's cube. I guess it makes sense there's not that many viewers...I enjoy math and physics more than the average bear!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> New video released! This video is me displaying my love pf physics and cubes...I solve the 3x3 math cube and explain the meaning of and give real life examples of how all 18 equations displayed on the 3x3 math cube relate to our daily lives.
> 
> This is the nerdiest video I will probably ever release. Not only are we solving a cube but we'll learn about Einstein's theory of special relativity, speed, acceleration, some calculus, the power chain law, triangles, bridges, slope, Maxwell's equations and electromagnetism, potential and kinetic energy, and all kinds of all kinds of other useful stuff.
> 
> ...


3 minutes in the video and I'm loving it!! You explain better than my math teacher. I'm a math and physics geek myself. It's so fun to watch but why does it feel like the video is sped up?



Spoiler



If teachers would have taught math like you did, no one would hate it. I like the abstractness of math personally. I also like the fact that you can go from simple arithmetic to complex stuff such as calculus, trig or group theory


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 3 minutes in the video and I'm loving it!! You explain better than my math teacher. I'm a math and physics geek myself. It's so fun to watch but why does it feel like the video is sped up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! Much of footage is actually sped up and then I did a voice over. The video would be way too long to keep the average viewers interest in real time (even at 20mins I doubt anyone has made it to the end).

I’m considering making entery level college physics and engineering videos in addition to my cubing content. I would have become a teacher if America’s education system wasn’t so terrible and I had some confidence I could provide for my family doing so. I was a teachers assistant and lecturer for 7 of my 8 semesters in college. I love helping people learn! 

glad to hear you liked it. It always makes me feel good when people appreciate my teaching/rambling/educational nonsense. Cheers,


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> (even at 20mins I doubt anyone has made it to the end).


I actually made it to the end. 



Spoiler: Proof



"It's better to be a nerd than just another mindless sheep in the herd" You know what, that's going in my sig.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 5, 2021)

I got my first ever 1,000 view video! I'm also excited to be approaching 50 subs...Humble beginnings haha!


----------



## qwr (Apr 5, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I got my first ever 1,000 view video! I'm also excited to be approaching 50 subs...Humble beginnings haha!
> 
> View attachment 15335


now you know what people and the algorithm want to watch, you can game it and produce many such videos


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 8, 2021)

I am hosting a small giveaway to celebrate my channel reaching 50 subscribers! Cheers friends.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 16, 2021)

New video out today. This turned out much longer than intended but it'll give you a good feel for what it's like to solve the Calvin's Puzzle 4x4 Windmill Extreme. This is a really fun puzzle and the first solve (filmed) did present a unique and fun challenge. Cheers friends.

Edit: The originally picked winner was in India and passed on claiming the gift card. As a result one of our users @rubik2005 was chosen; how great that a SS member was chosen to claim the gift card. Thanks to all for watching!


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 16, 2021)

That thing is a headache in a cube.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 26, 2021)

sCs said:


> That thing is a headache in a cube.


It's a good challenge for sure; get's easier each time I solve it.. 

I'm officially YouTube famous! JK


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 26, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> It's a good challenge for sure; get's easier each time I solve it..
> 
> I'm officially YouTube famous! JK
> View attachment 15557


Congrats! Expect to see more as your channel grows (I haven't forgotten about the cube collection video)!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Congrats! Expect to see more as your channel grows (I haven't forgotten about the cube collection video)!


Haha it's been a popular request! We are in the process of moving right now. And as I unpack all my cubes and set up my new space I think it'll be a perfect time to do the video!


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 26, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Haha it's been a popular request! We are in the process of moving right now. And as I unpack all my cubes and set up my new space I think it'll be a perfect time to do the video!


Oh, didn't about that. Take your time then, and I hope you enjoy your new place!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey everyone! I finally have a new video. Life has been crazy, I just moved houses, and I finally have a new video from footage I recorded months ago. Check out this fun 2 solution 3x3 cube! Happy cubing all, I'll be uploading *more* often but still a bit sporadically over the summer. 

This is a different style video where i am essentially doing voice over commentary on my previous unboxing/solves. Let me know what you think. Cheers!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 2, 2021)

New Video out today. Check out my commentary & review of the 4x4 Mirror Bump Cube by Lee:


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 9, 2021)

Alright guys. Here is my review and overview of features for the X-Man V2 Tornado!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 23, 2021)

New video out today! My wife bought me some cubes for my birthday and made me guess what they were with my blindfold on. Stay tuned over the next week I'll be giving away the GAN 356 M from the video!






Other videos I have planned:
-150 Subscriber giveaway
-Everything you want to know about the new MoYu Weilong WR M 2021
-19 Puzzle unboxing from the Cubicle (and puzzle specific videos from that video)
-Cube collection video!


----------



## Puffin (Jul 23, 2021)

Dude, your background music is always so good. What is it?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey! Glad you like the heavy music it's not for everyone but I was hoping that subtilty would set my channel apart. Most of the metal stuff I am using is by Ethan Meixsell who has tons of free music available for use on YT without accreditation; that said I always list the tracks & artists in the description of my videos.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi, Brian. Just watched your review of the Tornado V2. Great!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 15, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Hi, Brian. Just watched your review of the Tornado V2. Great!


Thanks Dan!

Hey everyone, after a 4 month break to focus on a licensing exam for work IM BACK! Here is a new video where I discuss some pros & cons of the new Mag-lev RS3M 2020.* Thanks for watching and stay tuned for my next video...I'll be giving away a GAN 356 XS!*


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm thinking that they may need to attach the upper magnet to the bolt head and the lower magnet to the little _cup_ thing inside their tensioning system, so the magnets cannot rattle around. It should be an easy mod. You could probably even test it with Blu Tack, just to see if it helps.

I would try it myself, but am far too slow to really test it properly.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Nov 16, 2021)

I think it's a nice and simple improvement. It can make a big difference potentially. I wonder whether another material is necessary for the actual screw though, like copper, so that it does not get magnetised and interfere in some way.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 16, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Here is a new video where I discuss some pros & cons of the new Mag-lev RS3M 2020.


I see @qwr already mentioned it in the YT comments but gosh, either those cubes don't sound anything like normal cubes at all, or there's something wrong with the audio recording.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 16, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> I see @qwr already mentioned it in the YT comments but gosh, either those cubes don't sound anything like normal cubes at all, or there's something wrong with the audio recording.


It’s an interesting thing you both bring up. I did not modify the audio in anyway but I am wondering if during export of the audio file from my multitrack recorder to computer the audio somehow became more tingy/high pitched or “metallic” as @qwr said. I doubt that’s the case since I use a studio quality vocal condensor microphone for audio: the mic profile just may be picking up and exaggerating more high frequencies than we usually hear. I’ll also check the difference from upload to YT; I’ve noticed my audio is always slightly out of balance to what I hear in the software after upload.

That said the new version is still loud and squeaky similar to the 2020 and the recorded audio doesn’t sound all that different than what I hear doing the same thing without the mic if I hold it close to my ear. Perhaps I was too close when recording.

Ill re-evaluate. The last thing I want to do is spread misinformation.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 17, 2021)

@qwr @xyzzy Thanks for your constructive feedback. I deleted and re-uploaded without the poor audio footage. 

FWIW I did an experiment this evening and recorded my guitar, drums, cubes and rubbing paper/bolts/other misc. stuff together at a few distances and found that I simply had this mic way to close to the cube during the original recording. As an audio nut I'm a bit disappointed and embarrassed with the results. I genuinely appreciate you bringing it to my attention though.


----------



## qwr (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice, you made the audio better  I'm not an audio nut, just someone who likes the sound of his cubes.

In my "sounds of cubes" video, I recorded the audio and EQ'd it after listening to it several times and comparing the video audio with headphones to the real cube in front of me. To match my perception, I had to turn down the high frequencies and boost the lower-mid frequencies. You can listen to it and tell me what you think


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> Nice, you made the audio better  I'm not an audio nut, just someone who likes the sound of his cubes.
> 
> In my "sounds of cubes" video, I recorded the audio and EQ'd it after listening to it several times and comparing the video audio with headphones to the real cube in front of me. To match my perception, I had to turn down the high frequencies and boost the lower-mid frequencies. You can listen to it and tell me what you think


Funny thing is i still didn’t edit the audio in any way. I just removed the section of the video where the cube was extremely close to the mic and things got weird.

I actually watched your video and it convinced me mine was trash haha. Pretty fun idea and I definitely think you captured the sound in a way that represents the true sounds pretty well.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 1, 2021)

I've stepped up my game in terms of editing. I'm also filming in 4k now! I spent a few hours learning Filmora X and that's what I used to make this video. I still need a better way to record high quality voice overs but that's my task/experiment for this week. 

This is a short video showing the scramble of a 5x5 fisher cube.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 10, 2021)

I decided to make a YouTube shorts since my long videos get the least amount of views. Let me know your thoughts...Unfortunately this particular solve was one of my worst in recent history...it was windy in there!


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I decided to make a YouTube shorts since my long videos get the least amount of views.


Such is life... the shortest silliest videos get popular, while the long hard work videos don't. Don't worry about it too much


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> Such is life... the shortest silliest videos get popular, while the long hard work videos don't. Don't worry about it too much


Yeah, I’m not too worried about which videos perform the best right now. I’m trying a variety of video styles though over the next few months to see which type is the most enjoyable to make.

Hopefully I’ll get around to showing off my non-wca stuff soon. Those will be the videos I’ll work the hardest on that no one will watch haha.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 15, 2021)

I scrambled every cube in my collection - 184 puzzles! It’s finally here, my collection video is coming out by the end of the year.

I have recorded audio and completed all the required filming. All that’s left to do is edit!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 15, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I scrambled every cube in my collection - 184 puzzles! It’s finally here, my collection video is coming out by the end of the year.
> 
> I have recorded audio and completed all the required filming. All that’s left to do is edit!
> 
> View attachment 18072


Wow can't wait for it! 
P.S That's an amazing collection of puzzles!


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

solves to?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 16, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> solves to?


I'm still stewing on what's the best way to do it. I need to solve everything now so it's a great opportunity for filming! I might make a bunch of short individual videos on just the interesting cubes or film everything and play with camera angles, editing styles etc. 

I thought about doing a speed run of the whole collection but I'm not sure I have the grit to sit down and solve that many non-WCA cubes in a single sitting!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 17, 2021)

Unboxing 19 puzzles! This is footage from back in June/July but I edited it last week. Let me know your comments and feedback - I'm hoping this pace of this vid keeps everyone engaged.

I tried out new transitions, text, and on screen graphics for this vid. Constantly working on improving my editing skills. Cheers!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 21, 2021)

I rehashed some of the footage from my full collection video into a cinematic teaser.

let me know your thoughts.

Witness the glory!






Whoa. This has been my fastest growing video to date. 2,500+ views in the first day. 4 new subscribers as a result haha.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 29, 2021)

Here it is, my full collection video! I showcase my entire 204 cube collection. I hope you enjoy, this video took an eternity to make!


----------



## Manxkiwi (Dec 30, 2021)

Good video there, well done. I'm just getting started at 141 cubes!!


----------



## J41 (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice video. Compliments of the season to you!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 31, 2021)

Manxkiwi said:


> Good video there, well done. I'm just getting started at 141 cubes!!


141 cubes is no joke! That’s more cubes than the majority of us will ever have!



J41 said:


> Nice video. Compliments of the season to you!


Hey thanks! I appreciate you watching.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 16, 2022)

Feeling a bit discouraged and uninspired by my how few people have viewed my last few videos which have taken a tremendous amount of effort to produce.

Alas, l’ll continue to create what I feel is quality content on a semi-regular basis. Life is so out of control and busy for me these days. I have footage for a few vids recorded and hopefully I can carve out some hours to edit…then again if I do get some free time I might rather spend it solving!


----------



## qwr (Jan 16, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Feeling a bit discouraged and uninspired by my how few people have viewed my last few videos which have taken a tremendous amount of effort to produce.
> 
> Alas, l’ll continue to create what I feel is quality content on a semi-regular basis. Life is so out of control and busy for me these days. I have footage for a few vids recorded and hopefully I can carve out some hours to edit…then again if I do get some free time I might rather spend it solving!



It can be hard to find motivation to make videos. Unless you're already established, everyone starts off in the few dozen views range. That's why most of the most successful youtube cubing channels really enjoy videomaking as a creative hobby vs trying to get views. Given you have 19 videos, your channel growth is actually pretty good and heading in the right direction.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 16, 2022)

qwr said:


> It can be hard to find motivation to make videos. Unless you're already established, everyone starts off in the few dozen views range. That's why most of the most successful youtube cubing channels really enjoy videomaking as a creative hobby vs trying to get views. Given you have 19 videos, your channel growth is actually pretty good and heading in the right direction.


Hey thanks! I appreciate you always being around to view, comment, and give insight on my stuff.

I do enjoy the creative process of editing/making videos and the last few vids I’ve made have been a step up in quality IMO. Balancing actual cubing, youtube, and the rest of my life and hobbies has been quite a challenge the last 6 months. The last 2-3 weeks I’ve felt very little traction towards editing but as always my interest will sway back at some point I assume.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 28, 2022)

Who want's the most prestigious honor of being my 300th subscriber?!? It's been 1 year and 1 week since my first video came out!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm back at it! It's been 8 months but here is a short video on the "single" edge flip or "parity" case that occurs on super cubes and 3x3 shape mods quite often. I see this question asked every couple weeks on reddit about the fisher cube so I figured I'd make a video on the topic. Cheers friends!


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 12, 2022)

Great video! Glad you're back


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 23, 2022)

A quick showcase of the 7x7 Mirror Cube by Lee!


----------

